# Hand planes for 15$ -bought Falcon Pope



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Good morning,

Be still my beating heart. I just found this on Kijiji and it's about a 10 minute drive from me.
I'm just new new new as far as hand tools go, hoping someone was awake this morning and could look at these pictures.
I see one that looks like it says Made in Canada, a Stanley, I think that the little red one is one of those cheaper handyman ones. But in one of the pictures, to the far right, looks like a spokeshave?? I'm not thinking any of these are the find of the century, but for 15$, why not?

I emailed the seller, and will head out this morning if they're not sold.

http://fredericton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-hand-tools-Assorted-hand-planes-W0QQAdIdZ462268394

Thanks


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I am not a hand tool person, but I do think it would be worth your time to go look. When dealing with tools, first make sure they have been maintained. The pictures look good. Check the blade. Check the feel. You have to be comfortable holding it. Some tool designs just don't fi


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Monte. Hope you're enjoying your morning.

S


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes that's a spokeshave off to the right..Sandra I don't think you can go wrong at that 
price even if there's a ton of work required, getting one for $15 would be a deal and what I see in the pictures looks prety good !


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Glen,
I'm hoping they're still there. Waiting to hear from the seller.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

You were warned that this would become an "addiction".
Yes, dear child… it starts with a slow fever… And so it begins…


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

No doctah, NOOOOO!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Sandra, They all look like they have blades and complete. Just check the souls to make sure they aren't cracked. And even if one or two are, the price is still well worth it. Looks like there is even a little Stanley block plane that you wanted. Good luck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Just went back and looked again. They Want $15 each… Good price if in good shape. Look them over well…..


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Heck - If you buy them at $15 each and you don't want them latter, let me know. Next time I visit family in the Moncton area, I'll meet you at Cora's in Fredericton, buy you and your family breakfast and pay you $20 for the ones you don't want.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not too bad a group of planes, looks like my little family









Prices aren't too bad, not great, but not bad. That Gray with the black handles is a Stanley Handyman #1205 Jack plane, and that one with the funny lever cap, with a bolt in it, is a Dunlap #5. Decent users, once sharpened back up.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Anyone of the planes is worth 15 bucks! Dave Barden did a blog re reconditioning through electrolysis. There are a few more that are interesting and informative about reconditioning old tools.

Next stop is Diston Handsaws?

How goes the joinery?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I'll cast the dissenting vote, here. $15 is probably fair for most of those, but from the pictures all look like lower line planes-one of the #5's is for sure a Handyman and the others look about the same level. Compare the painted totes with their hard edges to the ones you got from the other LJ's and the Bailey you purchased, which ones look more comfortable ot use? That will carry over to the rest of the planes, as well, the parts are just not as carefully made and are of lower end materials and workmanship.

The only ones that I would consider spending $15 on would be the #4 next to the blocks with the broken tote or the late model Bailey in pic 6 (if you just have to have a #4 similar to your current two) and the two block planes that look like maybe #220's (the one half cut off in pic 8 and the similar one you can just see the back part of in pic 7). I am totally unsure of what the #5 size with the poorly made replacedment tote in pic 5 is, so hopefully someone else can weigh in on that one.

Like I said, $15 is probably fair for most of these, and if you want a #5 jack to play with and learn on, the one in pic 3 or even the Handyman in pic 4 might be OK. I don't know how prices are in Canada, but around here I can find Bailey #5's freqently for $20-25 or so that are much better built than anything in those pictures.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks, I really do value the opinions on both sides.

Prices here are generally higher, but just the geographic considerations make 15$ seem pretty good. The guy got back to me, I'll hopefully be able to get there tomorrow.

S


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

When viewing them, be sure to speak out loud of any imperfections. ie, rust, paint/japaning missing/chips, broken totes, soles not flat, etc. These would be bargaining chips for a reduced price. Try not to price them individually, but rather as a grouping, again for a lower overall purchase price. If you can, find out if there has been any other perspective buyers. If there has been little or no intrest, then an offer lower than asking price is advisable.

Good luck on adding to your plane arsenal!!!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

If they are $15 each, honestly nothing in there excited me at that price point. Not that they are horrible. There will be a lot of work involved for what will be a marginal plane. For just slightly more, you would be able to get Bailey or similar quality planes, that will require less work and yield better results.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

This write-up might be helpful:
http://lumberjocks.com/knotscott/blog/14523


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link, Dan, it was a good write up.

Randy - Once I take a look, I'm going to offer him something for a group, rather than 15 each.

Played email/phone tag with him today. Will update this when/if I buy any.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh, and JayT- I've actually printed out your post so that I can check it against the pictures and the planes when I get there. Thanks


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Bernie - it's a date!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Good luck. Shane made the point better than me-it takes the same amount or more work to fix up a low end plane as it does a higher end one, but the final result will be much different. Youbalready have a buyer lined up for any you don't want, however, so there is very little risk. Have fun looking them over and make the best decision for you.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Here's what I ended up buying for 15$










#5 Falcon Pope made in australia. There's more gunk on it than rust, the whole thing is very heavy, the sole looks to be in good shape, and well…. I just kinda liked it.

The only thing else I was interested in was the Stanley 220 block plane, but it was missing the knob and something seemed missing from the back, so I passed.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice!! I'd pay $15 for that if for no other reason than I've never seen one before. Clean it up, get the iron in shape and make some shavings!







!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, it has the cool factor, for sure. I have never seen or heard of this brand before, looks like you did good to me. Tune it up, and lets see some action shots.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Will do, gentlemen. It shall be soaking in CLR tomorrow.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

if no pits clean w lemon juice. Number of blogs here on derusting. If nothing else you have something many LJ's don"t???? LOL! Do some before and after?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

New on one me, too, but should be able to make a good user. Good pickup (and good restraint for not buying a bunch just to buy)

The lever cap looks like a Millers Falls. I wonder if they were the actual manufacturer?

Looking forward to some cleaned up pics.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

From web "Falcon Handplanes were introduced just after World War II in 1946, and had ceased manufacture in 1956 - a very short history to be sure. Yet they were an essential part of Australia's post-war development and housing boom. They were contemporaries of Carter and Turner - other plane manufacturers in Australia."

I also found references to them being "substantialy" heavier than the equivilant Stanley sizes.
later they were bought up by Stanley.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

@ Sandra: Pope Falcons are a great choice! Here's pics of my #4 and #5, they are occaisional users in my shop, though a bit heavy compared to Stanleys. My #4 Still has the $15 price sticker on it from the flea market I bought it from! You did well!
JayT: Agreed, they closely resemble Millers Falls planes.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Congrats on the Falcon plane Sandra.

I betcha you make a good user plane out of it!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

It does look like it has some traits of a Millers Falls plane. Lever cap is close to the outline, except M-F caps were two piece items. The lateral lever is a mirror image, and sitting on a RED frog, to boot. What does the oron look like? nice and thick? Wheels look a lot like some others i have









Millers Falls #8









and a Dunlap/West Germany #5. Note the adjuster wheels


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pictures gents.

PKat - When I saw that the frog on mine was read, I was wondering if I might have a frankenplane or a replacement frog, but good to see that it's supposed to be read. I've taken it apart, and it's bathing as I write.
Hopefully I'll post some pictures in the next few days.


----------

